# Canada Apple Retail Store



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Nvm


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Sniff, we're crying from you. Signed, residents of BC, Alberta, Saskatchewan, Manitoba, Yukon, NWT, Nunavut.

PS. 2 hours, that's how long it takes for me to get to work, EACH WAY.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## 2hondas (Jun 26, 2007)

...I am from London, and I bought my MacBook at the UWO Campus Computer Store...

How are the 2 resellers here bad? The people at the Mac Outpost seemed knowledgeable enough.. 

And to be honest, a Apple Store here wouldn't survive.


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

dona83 said:


> Sniff, we're crying from you. Signed, residents of BC, Alberta, Saskatchewan, Manitoba, Yukon, NWT, Nunavut.


Don't forget Ottawa


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

RicktheChemist said:


> I have an Apple Store in Laval and I've only gone there once.. I try to support the resellers...


I'd be interested to see if the Apple Stores hurt or help the retailers or have any effect?

MacDoc says his business has been booming, and Apple's *newest* Retail store in the GTA is in his backyard at Sherway Gardens.

I've also not really heard many complaints for the Carbon Computing people who sometimes frequent this board.

I guess it may also have something to do with the size of the Toronto Market -- (ie: If an Apple Store went into a smaller market -- like Ottawa or (boo hoo OP) London -- the resellers would be driven out of business?

I always thought that the Apple Retail Stores drove up Apple's image in the market in general, making people understand/love Macs and iPods (soon iPhone?) more in general. That should be good for everyone.

Thoughts from the resellers?


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

I'll have to agree to disagree about the local re-sellers here… Both MacOutpost and Mostly Digital are very good stores, with good selection and good help when you need it.

And Future Shop / Best Buy please… you go there knowing what you want, and wanting maybe to get a good deal on it. Not because you want to talk to someone about it.

And for that matter Apple Store online will ship free for purchases over a certain amount. You have more than enough Apple options without having to leave the city my friend.

AND trust me, I'd want nothing more than to have an Apple Store here, but that is not cause we're under serviced.

The best I think you'll ever see is one of those micro stores they keep referencing that specializes in iPods and when and if the iPhone ever makes it into the land of un-competitive cellular.


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

ericlewis91 said:


> Ok..so there is 3 in toronto and 1 in Montreal and thats so bs! like i have to drive 2+ hours from london,ontario to toronto to get decent help and a place to buy macs that is actually good..the 2 resellers here in London suck! and the futureshop/best buy mac section dont know how to operate macs..this is rude apple..open more stores in Canada...especially one in LONDON,ONTARIO!


I haven't heard bad things about Mac Outpost or Mostly Digital. Assuming you have realistic expectations, I'd first suggest calling them and *politely* raise your concerns and give them a chance to address it, if you haven't done so already. 

If that doesn't work for you, instead of driving 2 hours to Toronto, may I humbly suggest Carbon Computing in Kitchener-Waterloo.  

You can email me personally at [email protected] and I'll do my best to look after you. I'd be curious to know how you feel your Mac needs are not being met and what the Apple Store might offer you that your local Mac Specialists are not.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

ericlewis91 said:


> Ok..so there is 3 in toronto and 1 in Montreal and thats so bs! like i have to drive 2+ hours from london,ontario to toronto to get decent help and a place to buy macs that is actually good..the 2 resellers here in London suck! and the futureshop/best buy mac section dont know how to operate macs..this is rude apple..open more stores in Canada...especially one in LONDON,ONTARIO!


Apple stores have decent help?
When did this change? Like this ones white and stuff!


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow, life must be so horrible for you. You know, not having an Apple Store you can walk to and all..

How about leaving your country, taking a 1.5hr boat ride and driving another 1.5hrs for your nearest Apple Store? I guess you couldn't live on the west coast...

To Apple, how about a store in Vancouver??


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

For the most part, these Apple Stores don't directly compete with the local resellers. These people who are shopping in these fashion malls are unlikely to ever step foot in an Apple resellers locale otherwise.

All those people who keep bemoaning the demise of resellers keep forgeting that if market share increases, it's a bigger piece of Apple pie for everyone involved.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

beachboy_ce said:


> Wow, life must be so horrible for you. You know, not having an Apple Store you can walk to and all.


Let me gloat...I can walk to the closest Apple Store in less than 15 mins...12 if I hurry.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

IronMac said:


> Let me gloat...I can walk to the closest Apple Store in less than 15 mins...12 if I hurry.


Hahahah, I can be at the Eaton Centre store in 5 mins if I hurry. So there!


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

More will open up in time, it took quite a wile for a US store near me. Then the first one which opened was over the border in NY (about 50 min away) so sales tax was 8.6% vs. 6% in CT. It was only about a year ago that they opened one up down the road from me. In 10 years there will be a thousand stores (and Apple will have over 50% markit share) and you will be able to find one near you.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

jaline said:


> Don't forget Ottawa


No kidding. Ottawa could really use an Apple store.. and this space in the Rideau Centre just opened up...


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

It would be good if they opened an Apple Store here in The Hammer... Or at least open an Apple Reseller! There is nothing reliable between here and Toronto, though I am not adverse to spending a Saturday in Toronto doing some shopping, say, on Queen West...

Our reseller in town is terrible, and I have never managed to purchase anything there, including the time I wanted to buy OSX. They said they may order one in a month or so... Normally I am totally ignored at that place.

There is the reseller on the reserve, which I would go to if I was buying a new system; but they do not carry any used equipment, and that is what I am interested in. Of course, an Apple Store wouldn't carry used equipment, but they would have refurbs...


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

but the top 10 citys in Canada should have An apple store within 30mins of driving!
here is my plan they should follow! (its the top 10 cities of population in Canada

Toronto (Mississauga) YES-they have 3! (one apple store/1.7 million)
Montreal (Laval) YES-they have 1! (one Apple store/3.6 million)
Vancouver (Surrey) Reports and Info (eventually)
Ottawa-Gatineau (nothing heard off)
Calgary Reports and Info/Rumors (eventually)
Edmonton Reports and Info/Rumors (eventually
Quebec City (Lévis) (dont need one)
Winnipeg (maybe)
Hamilton (Burlington) YES
London YES with Western and Fanshaw

so the first 2 most populated areas of Canada are covered and eventually all will be covered and canada will have like around 12-15 stores!


----------



## 2hondas (Jun 26, 2007)

I think this is a marketing/business technique.

If Apple stores started opening everywhere, it wouldn't be as "great". It would be like a Wal-Mart, who cares right? 

So, they open ones at certain locations. This makes the Apple Store more "desirable", and people would always look forward to going to one. Kinda like IKEA...I am sure London/Tri City area would love to have an IKEA, but we all have to drive to Burlington/Toronto to get to one. 

Thats my logic.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

I think they should at least put one or two stores on the west coast....I mean, Apple originated on the west coast, and its only natural to start out locally, regionally, and then finally nationally/internationally.

I can definitely see a store in Vancouver and Calgary, but unfortunately not Victoria or Edmonton. Winnipeg possibly, and one in Ottawa. Other than the 3 GTA stores, and one in Ottawa, no more stores are needed in Ontario.

And whats with the Surrey rumor? Why would they choose Surrey? That seems strange...I would think Robson, or maybe MetroTown in Burnaby.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

EvanPitts said:


> Of course, an Apple Store wouldn't carry used equipment, but they would have refurbs...


Actually, apparently the Apple Stores don't have refurb "fire sales" anymore. They ship all refreshed/refurbished products back to Apple now -- I guess to sell on the website, at a higher markup.

It sucks, 'cause the Apple Store refreshed products were always pretty good deals.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Sniff, we're crying from you. Signed, residents of BC, Alberta, Saskatchewan, Manitoba, Yukon, NWT, Nunavut.
> 
> PS. 2 hours, that's how long it takes for me to get to work, EACH WAY.


Way to leave out the entire east side. 
There is only one place in my entire province that I can visit if I need any sort of repair to my mac; Memorial University. One place can hold us all hostage.

...my arguing this point with Apple last December led to me getting a replacement Macbook


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> Actually, apparently the Apple Stores don't have refurb "fire sales" anymore. They ship all refreshed/refurbished products back to Apple now -- I guess to sell on the website, at a higher markup.
> 
> It sucks, 'cause the Apple Store refreshed products were always pretty good deals.


That's too bad... I prefer the older equipment, not spoiled by the low technology and poor quality of the Intel junk. I left the world of PC's because of crashes, and do not plan on returning. Oh, and they never came out with an improved chip over the 486 - a Pentium??? I already own a furnace that heats the house, don't need one on the desk...

I'd probably go check out the Apple Store if they had one in an accessible location. Like, why don't they put one on Queen West, near all the places I'd shop like Active Surplus and Steve's Music??? I suppose the Eaton Center is not that far away, but also far less chic and fashionable than Queen and Spadina.

They should bring back refurbs, and for that matter, bring back the G5 systems, or perhaps bring out an AMD based Apple, with a processor that won't suck all of the power away from the fuse panel, and won't burn my house down. Or at least allow a QUALIFIED reseller to locate in Hamilton. You know, one with real staff, not zombies that could care less. If they did, they could hire me to fix machines so I can get some parts for my old systems...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

EvanPitts said:


> That's too bad... I prefer the older equipment, not spoiled by the low technology and poor quality of the Intel junk. I left the world of PC's because of crashes, and do not plan on returning.


I'd assume those crashes were because of PC Software -- not because of the Intel chips themselves. I've found the intel macs pretty rock solid. 



EvanPitts said:


> I'd probably go check out the Apple Store if they had one in an accessible location. Like, why don't they put one on Queen West, near all the places I'd shop like Active Surplus and Steve's Music??? I suppose the Eaton Center is not that far away, but also far less chic and fashionable than Queen and Spadina.


Also far less foot traffic, and far less exposure and far more pretension. 



EvanPitts said:


> They should bring back refurbs, and for that matter, bring back the G5 systems, or perhaps bring out an AMD based Apple, with a processor that won't suck all of the power away from the fuse panel, and won't burn my house down.


They still have the refurbs -- just on the website now, not at the stores. The website is only $20-40 more than the refreshed were in store and that includes shipping. Realistically, I guess they've made the refurbs more available for everyone, and not just us in the GTA/MTL who can get to the Apple Stores.

And yeah -- no G5s anymore, and no AMDs for the time being. If you want those -- find a reseller (Macdoc?). Who can give you a decent deal on the older systems.



EvanPitts said:


> Or at least allow a QUALIFIED reseller to locate in Hamilton. You know, one with real staff, not zombies that could care less. If they did, they could hire me to fix machines so I can get some parts for my old systems...


I don't think that Apple decides on the quality of resellers. I have no idea how they're selected, but I don't know how much say Apple has over who or how the resellers hire after they've been approved.


----------



## msprint (Mar 3, 2005)

ericlewis91 said:


> Ok..so there is 3 in toronto and 1 in Montreal and thats so bs! like i have to drive 2+ hours from london,ontario to toronto to get decent help and a place to buy macs that is actually good..the 2 resellers here in London suck! and the futureshop/best buy mac section dont know how to operate macs..this is rude apple..open more stores in Canada...especially one in LONDON,ONTARIO!


Eric, the resellers in London are fine. I noticed that you keep posting on websites (ifoapplestore.com, etc.) that London is getting an Apple store at Masonville. What are you smoking? London is not getting an Apple store any time soon. Do you think by posting your wishes that they will come true?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

EvanPitts said:


> That's too bad... I prefer the older equipment, not spoiled by the low technology and poor quality of the Intel junk. I left the world of PC's because of crashes, and do not plan on returning.


Still waiting for my Intel mini to have its first crash... seven months and counting...



> I already own a furnace that heats the house, don't need one on the desk...


...and it's not an especially warm machine. (The monitor is hotter.)



> They should bring back refurbs, and for that matter, bring back the G5 systems, or perhaps bring out an AMD based Apple, with a processor that won't suck all of the power away from the fuse panel, and won't burn my house down.


It's hard to believe you're serious here, but just in case:

An Intel iMac draws a whopping 180 watts. A G5 iMac draws... 180 watts. Your fridge probably draws at least twice as much -- 24/7.



> Or at least allow a QUALIFIED reseller to locate in Hamilton.


"Allow"? I didn't know Apple was in the business of actively preventing resellers from locating in particular cities. I'd speculate that the McMaster bookstore covers so much of the local market that it just isn't a worthwhile risk.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> I'd be interested to see if the Apple Stores hurt or help the retailers or have any effect?
> 
> MacDoc says his business has been booming, and Apple's *newest* Retail store in the GTA is in his backyard at Sherway Gardens.
> 
> ...


Well I will give my thoughts here as I have before...

I welcome Apple to the game in Edmonton or where ever they would like to sell. I do think that they will help get the Macintosh message out there as well as handle the millions (slight exaggeration) of phone calls that we get about the iPhone.

The one question that I really can't get a straight answer from anyone on and I would like to post to the ehMac community is why are you so excited to get an Apple store? Is it because you feel that you are undeserved by your local dealer(s)? And if so what could your local's do that would serve you better?


----------



## 2hondas (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe hes just some high school kid who doesn't understand anything? :clap:


----------



## soon2bemac (Nov 2, 2004)

fyrefly said:


> I don't think that Apple decides on the quality of resellers. I have no idea how they're selected, but I don't know how much say Apple has over who or how the resellers hire after they've been approved.


Actually reseller authorization is entirely up to Apple. Unless they approve the reseller, that reseller is not able to buy Apple's products from distribution.(They might still have a few exceptions, some things like the OS, mice/keyboards etc Apple would let the distys sell to anyone) For a long time the iPods were wide open to any reseller, but once every store out there started listing iPods they closed that down pretty quick. I can't say I know of any case where Apple booted a dealer for bad service, but they certainly boot ones that don't move enough product each year. 

As far as Hamilton & Area goes, IC Supercomputers on the reserve isn't too hard to get to, I believe Creative Technologies in Burlington is still there under its new ownership, Long & McQuade is also Apple authorized and I know they have a store on Lakeshore if Audio is your thing.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Trevor Robertson said:


> The one question that I really can't get a straight answer from anyone on and I would like to post to the ehMac community is why are you so excited to get an Apple store? Is it because you feel that you are undeserved by your local dealer(s)? And if so what could your local's do that would serve you better?


It's like buying Roots clothing from Sears. Once you've been in a Roots flagship (especially in Toronto), it's hard to compare your experience.

Does Westworld have events and seminars? A Genius Bar for free advice?


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

Trevor Robertson said:


> The one question that I really can't get a straight answer from anyone on and I would like to post to the ehMac community is why are you so excited to get an Apple store? Is it because you feel that you are undeserved by your local dealer(s)? And if so what could your local's do that would serve you better?


Do you mean under served or undeserved by the local resellers? 

I live near Barrie, Ontario. At last check we had at least 3 resellers, and the local college store. I like most people have a regular job to pay the bills. Well the 3 resellers here are not open weekends. Nor are they open later than 5:00 pm during the week. So unless I want to take time off of work to go visit them, I won't be able too. One will let you make an appointment to visit outside these hours, but I won't do that because at this point I have no intentions outside of browsing. These resellers all would need to order in anything I would like to order. So I have no possibility of a hands on experience before any purchasing.

Those are two factors that quickly come to mind why having an Apple Store relatively close by is great. I have yet to find out if the public is allowed to shop at the college computer store. That is a possible option. Until then I will visit 1 of the 3 GTA Apple Stores.

Steve


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Many of these reseller with un-friendly retail hours cater to corporate accounts - and/or the repair business.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

gmark2000 said:


> Does Westworld have events and seminars? A Genius Bar for free advice?


We do have regular classes and seminars (although our classroom is under renovations in Edmonton right now). Most of our classes cost $50 each but when you buy a new computer from us you receive two free classes as well as a third if you choose AppleCare with your new computer.

I am in the middle of planing a very large and over the top Leopard launch party, if anyone remembers what we did with iLife '05 and then Tiger it will be even bigger and better then both of those!


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> Actually, apparently the Apple Stores don't have refurb "fire sales" anymore. They ship all refreshed/refurbished products back to Apple now -- I guess to sell on the website, at a higher markup.
> 
> It sucks, 'cause the Apple Store refreshed products were always pretty good deals.


Well that's disappointing. I wouldn't be a convert if it weren't for a retail fire sale. I'm going to have to tell people that have asked about converting to forget about what I said about being in Toronto or Laval on the first day of the month....


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

twolf3232 said:


> Well that's disappointing. I wouldn't be a convert if it weren't for a retail fire sale. I'm going to have to tell people that have asked about converting to forget about what I said about being in Toronto or Laval on the first day of the month....


Well all the refurb machines are now sold through the website -- so you can direct people there -- free shipping and semi-similar prices. Less driving too  

Or direct them to specials at MacDoc or Carbon or your local reseller. Especially after new machines come out -- the resellers discount all the old stuff as well (which was half the fun of the firesales -- the ones right after new products came out where the "old" machines were dirt cheap)


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

*ok*

nvm


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

All this talk about no Apple reseller in Hamilton has me confused. What about Light Computer?
I dealt with them years ago and they were fine.

http://www.light.on.ca/


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

we do need one!


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

beachboy_ce said:


> To Apple, how about a store in Vancouver??


Ya really. With the Olympics soon coming, it would be good promotion. They should build one in Whistler village too so that all the ski bunnies can look great with their new iPods.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

> please apple...my dad makes 500,000plus a year...he will pay for the [email protected]
> 
> apple we need one in london ontario at masonville place! the resellers such here
> Aug 3rd, 2007 03:01 PM


Dude... That wouldn't even keep the store running.. Tell your Dad to get a second job. Then e-mail uncle Steve @ Apple and get laughed at. The resellers here in London are just as capable as an Apple store Genius. I think you just want a pretty sleek white store to window shop at.


----------



## 2hondas (Jun 26, 2007)

This kid is funny. :lmao: 

Ya, the resellers here do "such". :lmao:


----------

